# How do you see your Maltese....?



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

You can only use one answer:w00t: and you may tell us why, if you wish. This should be fun! 

1 dog
2 baby/child
3 therapist
4 angel
5 monkey
6 bunny


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I have to admit #2. They are my babies. I can't help it. But they are. The greatest thing is, they will never leave me to go off to college :smcry:, ask for the car keys :w00t:, wait by the phone for that boy or girl who promises to call them, but never does. They give more love then I could ever dream. Plus I don't have skin children, and even if I did, they still would always be my babies.

I still teach them right from wrong, to be loving, and loving to each other.

I am defintely a #2 Mommy. And when someone ask me do I own dogs :faint:, honestly, my first reponse, is my initial reaction, to say NO LOL.

I could only imagine what type of skin Mommy I would be, oh me oh my. But my furbabies are just that, my babies, my kids, and it will always be that way :heart:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My "kids" are Angels to me. Nothing on earth makes me as happy as they do.:wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Picking only one it would have to be #2 baby/child. :wub:

If I could pick just one to eliminate it would be #1 dog because everything else applies. 
:wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

#2. Because I care for them, and they give me a lot of love and joy. Actually, I like dogs better than kids. (No offense to anyone with kids)


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Chloe is our baby.

The best thing is, she is going to be an eternal baby for the next 15 years.

She is completely dependent on us for everything.

She repays us with unconditional love that completely changed our lives.

Can't imagine my life without my Chloe. I am blessed to have her.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Since I have to pick just one it has to be #2 - they are my babies. Although Annie is quite the monkey at times and Sophie is our little angle/goody two shoes - she's like the teacher's pet who is always watching and waiting to tell on Annie when Annie is up to no good. lol If either one were ever blessed with thumbs we'd be in heaps of trouble. And, I shudder to think if Annie could actually jump up on things (sofa, etc.) I don't know what we'd do. 

Now, hubby says that Sophie is definitely human in a fur coat, but that Annie is a dog!!! I think he says that because she is always up to some kind of trouble - that girl's hobby is wreaking havoc in a fun loving way of course - if she were truly a human she'd be the teenager out there trying everything and always in trouble. LOL

Linda


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

#2 of course, Kodi is definately my 2nd child. We love her so much.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I was never much of a "pet person" growing up. I liked pets, but never thought of having one of my own. After all, the hair on my friends clothes - to think that their pets slept in bed with them - was beyond comprehension, what about all those "bugs" dogs have! 

In fact, I one time witnessed a friends mother giving their dog a lick from her ice-cream cone ==shocking==. Those people even talked "funny" to their pets - it was all very strange - Thankfully my mother reassured me that pets were "dirty" and we would never have a pet - "the hair, the messes, etc." - I was safe!

Funny how things change. My freshman year in college, I had a friend who had three "monsters" (Labs) - yes, they lived in the house, ate in the kitchen and slept on the beds. My friend also talked to their dogs as if they were "babies" - Over that summer I fell madly in love with those fuzzy-faced-beasts. It was the loyalty and gratitude of those "babies" that stuck me first.

Soon, I would seek out to volunteer in any capacity as long as it involved animals - I would dream of a time when I would have my own home, and have my own dog hair, dog dish - share my bed with my fuzzy-friend and even talk to them in a high-pitched voice.

When I got married, the first thing I did after we purchased our home - you guessed it - right to the shelter I went . . .

My kidz are my babies - I can’t help but talk to them in that "funny" voice even when people are about - in fact, I talk to all dogs that way, and I make no apologies about it.

I was told one time that I was "laconic" - sorry for the long post.

It's # 2 for me!

Allie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Definitely kids or my Furkidz as I like to refer to them. Different than my skinkids but still Kidz.:wub::wub:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Um, I wish "Beloved Pet" was a choice, cuz that's what I choose as most appropriate...but in lieu of that option, surrogate child is pretty darn close.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

#2... lol I gave my two oldest brothers my countdown to getting my fluff last month and they both freaked.. They told me that they didn't know I was going to have a baby and I told them that I was! lol Talk about upset siblings!! My mom had to step in and tell them what kind of child and that I wasn't pregnant. :HistericalSmiley: The looks on their faces was priceless!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball is an Angel. He is my Earth Angel Doggie. 

This past year was a big challange for me. I had an exacerbation with my MS. It was scary. I couldn't even lift my feet or legs onto the bed, sofa, or into the car. At one point it was difficult to get up out of a chair ... I needed help. Almost a year, later ... and, although I was told I would probably have to rely on a walker and cane forever ... I can now walk again. That is, without the walker or cane. Snowball was and continues to be, a huge part of where I am today. He was, and continues to be there for me in so many ways. He comforts me, makes me laugh every single day, and encourages me to be the best that I can possibly be. 

I have many Earth Angels, who have been and continue to be there for me. Snowball is one of those Angels. He actually encourages me to get up and do my exercises ... simple exercises for others ... like kicking a ball. He has made that his new fun play thing to do with Mommy. It makes me laugh and makes my exercising fun. 

Snowball has somehow helped me not to worry about things to the extreme ... he has changed me so much in that way. It's hard to explain.

Snowball makes me laugh ... even when I have felt down or have felt pain that seemed unbearable. He lifts my spirits all the time. He has given me a reason to continue to think positive and not give up ... that is a huge blessing.

I could go on and on about why I think Snowball is an Angel. Even his vet, Krisi, (also his Godmother) has always said that Snowball has the soul of an Angel. She saw that from the time Snowball was a puppy. But, I will leave it at that for now.

Thank you, God, for giving me and my husband ... our Angel Snowball. Snowball is truly a gift from Heaven.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have skin kids I love them dearly, but I think of Matilda and B&B as my baby's. Matilda brings me great joy, when I feel down she's there with her ball,:innocent: when I'm happy she's there with her ball, :innocent:when I need kisses she's there with her ball,:innocent: when I go to bed she's there with her ball, :innocent:she loves me unconditional,:wub: ( just maybe she loves her ball as much as her mommy) 
B&B is there to make me laugh,:HistericalSmiley: she is so verbal,:blink: always happy and always begging,:chili: she's so full of life and love,:wub: I am so blessed:amen: that's why I call them my baby's:smootch::heart:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandcastles said:


> I was never much of a "pet person" growing up. I liked pets, but never thought of having one of my own. After all, the hair on my friends clothes - to think that their pets slept in bed with them - was beyond comprehension, what about all those "bugs" dogs have!
> 
> In fact, I one time witnessed a friends mother giving their dog a lick from her ice-cream cone ==shocking==. Those people even talked "funny" to their pets - it was all very strange - Thankfully my mother reassured me that pets were "dirty" and we would never have a pet - "the hair, the messes, etc." - I was safe!
> 
> ...


Oh, thank you, Allie! :tender: You put a big smile on my face and made me laugh! I especially love the parts about how we talk to our fluff babies and allow them in bed with us! Ah yes, how we change when these precious angel babies melt our hearts. :wub::wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

It is number 2 for me and I feel they are my babies. I love them unconditionally and take care of them. They bring me joy and love and I would not trade that for anything. My husband loves them too!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

In my eyes Baci is my baby ...#2


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I have to say #2, baby:innocent:...My husband and I think of him as a real baby...I think it's because he's so small. We have had other dogs in past years that we thought of as dogs.loved them too...but Rocky melts our hearts, gives us so much love...we are crazy about him. He doesn't ask for anything but playing fetch with him. He's always happy to see us. I love my kids to no end, but Rocky is our little baby. We love him so much!!!!:wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

#2 definitely!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, he did look like a bunny when I first got him, but he's grown into my baby - I can't believe how much I do for him. We never had a pup growing up so I don't know where it comes from, but I'm happy to live for him


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have 2 skin kids and 3 skin grandchildren, but the fluffs are our babies. I honestly don't know what we would do without them. They bring us so much joy and laughter. My husband and i would rather stay with the furkids than go out and if we go out we can't wait to get home to the kids. We both talk in a silly voice to them and smother them with love and kisses and sing silly songs. When we had a comp stay at one of the condos (husband works for a resort company) he looked and looked until he could find one that allowed the kids. So i will say #2 our babies.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Kids,guilty as charged. I love them more than kids,,sorry no offense to those who have kids. I have a step son I raised and I can tell you,he causes more heart ache than any 100 dogs...
My dogs are always excited to see me when i come in the house,if I've been gone 5 hours or 5 minutes. If I have a bad day or upset about someproject I'm working on,they come up to me and want lovin's. I'm sure it's them reacting to my distress but holding them to comfort them,always makes me feel better.It makes me stop and regroup. Plus the kissies always help...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

May I add a #7??

#7 ~ Idiot

That's LBB ~ :HistericalSmiley:

Love Jops


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahaha Deb! 
I have to say I do think of Cosy as a dog, BUT, she is my little angel too.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I would have to say "Dog Child".
I think of it like cross-species adoption.
*I choose to mother outside of my own species*. :wub:

Of course my first reaction was thinking _Coco: angel-bunny!_ :innocent:
And_ Paris: Monkey-dog!_ :dancing banana:

I like to think of them as Dog children: the "Dog" part comes first, as that is who they are.
The child part is secondary, as my needs come second to them being who they are.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Angel, she has been such a blessing in our lives. Keeps us laughing.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My husband says angels,he says they saved us from the worst depths of depression when Amy died.. He just loves them soo much. Funny to think a guy can love such small,non masculine dogs,but he just adores them and spoils them.
I don't know how we'd manage w/o them.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I stick with Snowball being an Angel. And, when I read the list to my husband, he said without hesitation ... "Angel" 

But, Snowball being our baby comes a very close second. As a matter of fact, I am always calling Snowball my angel baby. 

Our life has changed so much since we brought Snowball home. I am so protective of Snowball. I am in tune with every little thing that he does. I can tell if he is not feeling up to par. More than once, when my sweet hubby said I worried too much, and that Snowball was okay ... his vet would confirm that, indeed, Snowball had an upset tummy, etc.

We used to cruise every year. I loved cruising. Now we don't because we wouldn't think of leaving Snowball for a week or two ... due to his separation anxiety. Although he has come a long, long way in regard to the separation anxiety, I would not put him under undue stress by being away for what I consider a substancial amout of time. And, I would rather be with Snowball than to cruise. That is saying a lot about how much I cherish and love Snowball. So, yes, he is my baby, too. 

I become thrilled every time I teach Snowball something new. Just like I would if it were my own skin child.

I make sure Snowball gets his teeth cleaned, gets bathed every week, and eats nutritional meals. I praise him with his poopies and check his little butt afterwards. I talk to him and explain all kinds of things to him ... I think our fluff babies understand a lot more than some people might think. I say puppy prayers with him before we go to sleep. I check to see if he is okay if I awake in the middle of the night. I play with him and cheer him on. He looks like a football player with his moves, especially when he wants my hubby to play chase with him. So, yes, he is our baby, too.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

#2 for us, too! Rose & Lily are our babies. My husband is crazy about the girls. Ours have brought us so much joy and comfort. We take them with us whenever we leave town. I always make sure I can bring our babies on vacation, or we won't go! The good news is more and more(nice) places will let you bring them. We are so thankful to God for them. (I am really enjoying this thread, by the way):w00t:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear places allow them to go there now. Where have you taken them on vacation with you? I've never done it yet, just wondering where and what are some of the places that allow that? My husband is crazy about Rocky too. He likes the idea that he doesn't smell like a dog at all and loves his soft silky hair. He also loves his cute little personality. I am in heaven that my hubby is so crazy over him. I knew I would be but didn't expect it to be this good!!!:wub:




aprilb said:


> #2 for us, too! Rose & Lily are our babies. My husband is crazy about the girls. Ours have brought us so much joy and comfort. We take them with us whenever we leave town. I always make sure I can bring our babies on vacation, or we won't go! The good news is more and more(nice) places will let you bring them. We are so thankful to God for them. (I am really enjoying this thread, by the way):w00t:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

#2 for sure. Bogie is my baby who will never grow up, borrow (and total) the car, ask for money then treat me like crap, become a drug addict, or tell me I look fat. He just loves me and wants to be with me. I also call him my furry Prozac.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

That's the cutest Prozac I've ever seen!:wub::wub:



heartmadeforyou said:


> #2 for sure. Bogie is my baby who will never grow up, borrow (and total) the car, ask for money then treat me like crap, become a drug addict, or tell me I look fat. He just loves me and wants to be with me. I also call him my furry Prozac.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi, Dianne-yes, last year we had a nice condo at the beach in FL. We are taking the girls with us to Hilton Head this summer-got a lovely place-can't wait. It takes a little more work to find them but it's worth it to us. Try typing "pet friendly accomodations' in your search engine and see what pops up. :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

So I guess condos are a better way to go, thanks so much.



aprilb said:


> Hi, Dianne-yes, last year we had a nice condo at the beach in FL. We are taking the girls with us to Hilton Head this summer-got a lovely place-can't wait. It takes a little more work to find them but it's worth it to us. Try typing "pet friendly accomodations' in your search engine and see what pops up. :wub:


----------

